# Another Covid 19 Parody to In Questa Reggia



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had never heard of her but I bet she becomes the first opera star who's career was made by Youtube parodies. She is the Randy Rainbow of the opera world.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I had never heard of her but I bet she becomes the first opera star who's career was made by Youtube parodies. She is the Randy Rainbow of the opera world.


Thanks, seattleoperafan, that was funny!


----------

